# What benefits do you get from your organization?



## Makalakumu (Jun 10, 2007)

My teacher severed ties with the MDK about 8 years ago.  It's a long story, but the end result is that my dojang has never been part of an organization.  I've been thinking of shopping around for an organization though...maybe try and find something that shares my philosophy on TSD.

What organization do you belong to?  What benefits do you get from your organization?  Is membership worth it?


----------



## mjd (Jun 10, 2007)

I belong to WTSDA, most important to me is the family of bothers that I train with, these guy's are great, I have made some very important relationships with the many people I have met over the years. Our GM is very approachable, he will take the time to spend with the regular folks, he is really a great guy.

Also I get very diverse high quality of training, we stick really close to the Tang Soo Do requirements in a traditional form, but we also do allot of specialize stuff, many of our Master's carry black belt ranks in other styles and forms over Martial Arts like Hapkido, Jujitsu, ect, ect, .

We have fun at our offical gatherings.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Jun 10, 2007)

I would say your best bet would be to look at the high rankers in this country, not just anyone. I would first look at the World Tang Soo Do Association, or the International Tang Soo Do Federation. Otherwise, you can't look outside the country, say Lee Kang Uk 's organization in the UK. No matter what, though, you will be paying some bucks to join anywhere.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 11, 2007)

If you join one of the big orgs you will most likely have to change your curriculum to thiers. My school is in the same boat as yours Upnorthkyosa but we recently found an org that suits us. There are loads of orgs that cater for "orphaned" schools, especially in the States.  The benifits of an org would be support mainly, seminars with other schools and a network of like TSD people of all grades you can train with. They can also be very good for competitions.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 11, 2007)

Of course I'm going to plug the ITSDF here. I'd go for International first, especially over World, simply because the aim of the organization is to promote traditional instruction and training of TSD. There are two big tournaments every year that I know, probably more. There's the National tournament, held in Pittsburgh, PA, and the International one, held in various cities around the world. It's been in Panama, Mexico City, Orlando, and other cities which I can't recall at the moment. In any case, as far as I'm concerned your best bet is with the ITSDF. 

More (and better) information than I can give at the moment would be at their website, http://www.internationaltangsoodofederation.com


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 11, 2007)

Yossarian said:


> If you join one of the big orgs you will most likely have to change your curriculum to thiers. My school is in the same boat as yours Upnorthkyosa but we recently found an org that suits us. There are loads of orgs that cater for "orphaned" schools, especially in the States. The benifits of an org would be support mainly, seminars with other schools and a network of like TSD people of all grades you can train with. They can also be very good for competitions.


 
I'm definitley NOT going to join an org that would have me changing my curriculum.  A smaller org that would give some of the benefits that you described AND allow us to remain autonomous would be more attractive.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Jun 12, 2007)

Being a smaller org. it is more like a family so there is personal support. We also exchange seminars, if you are doing something in your school that I would like my students to learn you come and teach a special seminar and I in turn come teach one at your school. I wouldn't say any one org. is better than another any more than I would say one style is better than another it all depends on what fits you and your school, but beware some of these big orgs. charge you an arm and a leg for everything. We recently had a master belt visit from another org. He said it cost him in travel and fees $15,000 to get his master belt, glad he had the money!!!


----------

